# Check Engine Codes 95 2.4 4cyl



## 95pickup (Jul 22, 2009)

Ok after following the Haynes manual for my 95 2.4 4cyl 5sp truck i checked the check engine codes and here is what i got.

1-long flash
wait a secound
2-long flashes
wait a secound
3-quick flashes
wait 1/2 a secound
4-quick flashes
wait 1/2 secound
5-quick flashers

and thats it...manual doesnt say if 1 is entering check engine mode?

ok how do i figure this out?
is it 12 34 5?
is it 23 45 and it is start mode for check engine
or is it 345 and 1 and 2 are start mode for check engine?


----------



## 95pickup (Jul 22, 2009)

*UPDATE!*

Gonna try again. I think i didnt turn the screw back. Just forward.
Will try this in the morning 

Found some info on another site.

Nissan vehicles 1984-94 obd1 code retrieval 

Nissan check engine light codes can be retrieved by accessing the engine computer usually located under the passenger seat, behind the glove box, center console or depending on the model. The computer itself stores the code and has a led light indicator in the box located in the top or side of the housing. The led light indicator could be single or double.

When activated, you have to either flick a switch or turn a screw in the computer box to start the led lights to flash after turning the key on but with engine not running.

Using a screw driver, turn the ignition key on and turn the screw driver fully clockwise and wait 2 seconds. Then turn the screw driver fully counter clockwise and the led light should start to flash in the computer box itself. When you have a single led light, you can read the code using this method:

Code 12 is showed by 1 long flashes followed by 2 short flashes

When you have a computer box with 2 led lights (usually a red and green light), the code can be read using this method: green led light will flash the first digit and the red led light will flash the second digit. Example: 3 flash of green and 4 flashes of red means a code 34.

Note: There are 5 different modes when accessing these codes and depending on the vehicle and model, please check with your dealer or ATS on what mode to use.

Here are some Nissan 1984-1995 popular common fault codes:

Code 11 Crank sensor angle
Code 12 Mass airflow sensor
Code 13 Engine coolant temperature sensor
Code 14 Vehicle speed sensor
Code 21 No ignition reference
Code 22 Fuel pump
Code 31 Engine control unit
Code 32 EGR sensor
Code 33 Oxygen sensor
Code 34 Knock sensor
Code 35 EGR temperature sensor
Code 43 Throttle positioner sensor
Code 45 Injector leak
Code 51 Injector circuit
Code 54 Automatic transmission signal
Code 55 No malfunction recorded

:newbie::balls::wtf::waving::fluffy::loser::idhitit::woowoo::givebeer::lame:


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

No! ...wait ...Yes! ...now, what was the question?:givebeer:


----------



## 95pickup (Jul 22, 2009)

*UPDATE!*

ok after doing this the correct way. 
this is what i found out.
3 red flashes 2 green = EGR valve.

better than the knock sensor


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

when checking the codes...

those 1 thru 5 flashes are the modes..

you want to turn the switch off after the 3 set of flashes..and then record flashes...

this is the stored trouble codes mode...


----------

